# Repairing Electrick Lawnmower - need manual



## EamonX1 (Jul 26, 2004)

I have a Black and Decker StripeMaster Electric Lawnmower, Model GR360C. It is an old model and I need to do some repairs. Where can I get a parts and service manual?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Have you tried Black & Decker?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.blackanddecker.com/CustomerCenter/FAQ.aspx?question=1


----------

